# hermaphrodite?



## bacchus (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey again all, another newbie question here. Noticed yesterday that at the base of a few buds this thorny looking protrusion sticking out. I hope my plant isn't turning hermaphrodite. Any input would be helpful.
Thanks,


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks like a female to me.   Ball clusters and Nanners is when you worry.    Those are funny looking things....what strain is it?  Looks like the devil .... ha ha!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2021)

That is the stipule pistallate calyx and it is where seeds form if the plant has been pollinated .

Otherwise they will grow up to be empty shells , no seed will form , a barren womb and nothing to worry about.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2021)

Nice macro photos. What camera do you use?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Yep you have a girlie for sure


----------



## bacchus (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks for all the responses. The strain is sluricane. I am hoping for a few more weeks before harvest, as you can tell , getting kinda nervous that something might interfere with a successful first harvest. I really appreciate all the advice and info that has been shared on this forum. 
cheers


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2021)

bacchus said:


> Thanks for all the responses. The strain is sluricane. I am hoping for a few more weeks before harvest, as you can tell , getting kinda nervous that something might interfere with a successful first harvest. I really appreciate all the advice and info that has been shared on this forum.
> cheers




so what camera do you use?


----------



## bacchus (Aug 1, 2021)

I took the pics with my iphone


----------



## bacchus (Aug 1, 2021)

I only saw those nodes on a few branches, so I thought it might be the beginning of a very progressive plant. Ha. Would there be any harm in removing them since the don’t appear to be contributing to the flowering process.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2021)

bacchus said:


> I only saw those nodes on a few branches, so I thought it might be the beginning of a very progressive plant. Ha. Would there be any harm in removing them since the don’t appear to be contributing to the flowering process.



leave them be and watch how they are covered in trichomes , they smoke fine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Yep^^^


----------

